
The Matthew Effect - badrabbit
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Matthew_effect
======
mgh2
As with anything secular, this parable has been misinterpreted to suit worldly
matters. The original parable refers to resources used to do good, thus the
growing investments is not only about material wealth but as well as any other
kind of resources (wisdom, knowledge, time, love, etc) to do the most good for
people. Refer to Luke 12:48 and the parable of the shrewd manager for a better
context [https://www.desiringgod.org/interviews/does-jesus-commend-
di...](https://www.desiringgod.org/interviews/does-jesus-commend-dishonesty-
in-luke-16)

------
WheelsAtLarge
So true, the riches families will accumulate wealth at a rate that will make
them the riches families forever at an exponential rate.

By the way, this also applies to personal knowledge the more you learn the
easier it will be for you to accumulate more knowledge in relation to others.

It's nuts how much the Matthew Effect applies to the accumulation of X.

